# What is the easiest thing to catch in the surf?



## Sooner Wing (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking to get my kids catching some fish. We will not be eating them so I don’t care what kind of fish it is. I am guessing Ladyfish but thought I should ask. If it matters, we will be fishing Miramar beach.


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

Ladyfish and catfish


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

ladys have been out in force. Miramar might be crowded if your around crab trap / scenic highway. Good times are early morning and sunset.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Ladyfish


----------



## Sooner Wing (Aug 3, 2012)

That's what I thought. We will actually be right by Captain Daves so it not quite as busy as further east. Gonna try early and late when the beach is not so full. Planning on using Sand Fleas but I have also read that spoons are good. Any particular size or color of spoon better? Going to do some Shark fishing in the evening as well so it's pretty important that I can catch some Lady Fish.


----------



## Dpaulman (Jul 16, 2013)

Squid and shrimp have worked for me in pensocola beach area about 30 minutes after dark for catching catfish


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Baby sharks are out in force right now too, so be careful


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

All you have to do is claim to be fishing for redfish or pomps and you will probably catch as many hardheads as you could possibly want to take off a hook


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

if the blues and ladyfish are schooling any silver spoon will work just put a 9-18 inch leader on and cast away, I moved to 18 inch steel leaders this year because a lot of smacks were mixed in so we were getting cut off but I think my wife caught close to 15 blues and ladyfish in a 30 minute wave when they were schooling. My daughter caught 1 using cut bait so the spoons really work well, we were using 1/2 oz and3/4 oz silver sidewinders

Good luck and have fun


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

1/4 once silver cheap spoons.also try cast master,heavy enough to cast far.have fun and catchumup.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Small piece of fresh peeled shrimp on small hook ,short cast past the surf hitting the beach,......whiting,....keep pulling grass off your line and recasting....ladies,and catfish will be there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> All you have to do is claim to be fishing for redfish or pomps and you will probably catch as many hardheads as you could possibly want to take off a hook


What is a hardtail? Thanks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Dennymac said:


> What is a hardtail? Thanks.


Little bait fish, has a really hard tail. :thumbsup:

I had heard about them and never seen one. Caught a few this year while down there. It doesn't take long to figure out what you've got when you catch one.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> Small piece of fresh peeled shrimp on small hook ,short cast past the surf hitting the beach,......whiting,....keep pulling grass off your line and recasting....ladies,and catfish will be there too. :thumbsup:


Where near San Destin is a good place to buy fresh dead shrimp for bait. I have never used them and would like to know the best way to keep them and do they work better than sand fleas?

Thanks.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

Baby sharks are out in force right now too, so be careful


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Jamfhes said:


> Baby sharks are out in force right now too, so be careful


Be careful of those Hardhead Cats too. Get one of those kids poked and you could be spending the evening at local ER... Venom/Bacteria makes some people (me) SERIOUSLY ill...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i'd say whiting. they are everywhere.


----------

